# Hunger Cravings



## Philgill (May 23, 2012)

Any tips on how to stop these hunger cravings ?


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah will power. Think about your goals and wheather you actually want to reach them or not :thumb:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

You mean other than pure will lol....

Drink water when you feel hungry mate!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Generally the cleaner the food you eat the more filling it is.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

big pile of chicken/fish and veg is surprisingly filling and not many calories. Drink plenty of water.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah give in.

Think about that hot juicy mcdonalds double cheeseburger, oozing with cheesy goodness and the smell of the 100% beef patties, succulent bread gently steaming, just imagine that first bite, a taste explosion on your tongue.....

Only joking, use your will power.


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

Brown rice, big bowl of cooked oats and cinnamon,water!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

if you are looking to gain mass......EATING will stop the hunger cravings.

If cutting....nicotine gum works a treat. Makes you feel sick (which i would rather feel than so hungry your stomach aches).


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dimo said:


> Brown rice, big bowl of cooked oats and cinnamon,water!!


Who on what planet would eat that shi.t??????


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^^ sounds like prison food!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> ^^^^ sounds like prison food!


yeah, maybe a 1960's south American prison.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Generally the cleaner the food you eat the more filling it is.


Basically this.

I can eat around 2k 'dirty' calories and be hungry and wanting more in 5 minutes.

If I eat 'clean' I find it more filling and have less cravings.


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Who on what planet would eat that shi.t??????


Me, on planet earth!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dimo said:


> Me, on planet earth!!!


You must be like a real proper hardcore bodybuilder. And if we are taking your ideas on board, i could eat a big bag of dog sh.it...this would also fill me up....dont really want to though :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Basically this.
> 
> I can eat around 2k 'dirty' calories and be hungry and wanting more in 5 minutes.
> 
> If I eat 'clean' I find it more filling and have less cravings.


im the opposite, eat 100g pasta and 200g chicken, i want more within an hour.

Go to mcdonalds, all the fat slows down digestion and im full and bloated for several hours.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im the opposite, eat 100g pasta and 200g chicken, i want more within an hour.
> 
> Go to mcdonalds, all the fat slows down digestion and im full and bloated for several hours.


Even If i was bloated from eatting some junk I would still want more..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Even If i was bloated from eatting some junk I would still want more..


i really fancy a couple of double cheeseburgers right about now! :lol:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i really fancy a couple of double cheeseburgers right about now! :lol:


haha Ben and Jerrys for me :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Malibu said:


> haha Ben and Jerrys for me :thumb:


ahhhh, the ice cream of choice for every female.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ahhhh, the ice cream of choice for every female.


And wanting some beef in your mouth isnt? :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I fckuing love double cheeseburgers hence my previous post!

Been proper constipated all this week, so not eating as much as I should be on my bulk, did some fasted cardio last night, and afterwards I thought fcuk it, maccies.

2 double cheeseburgers, hot off the plate as I had to stand and wait for them to make it, been eating religiously clean for the last 4 weeks, took my first bite, it was AMAZING!

A double positive is that I had a sh1te of epic proportions this morning so I'm giving all credit to Ronald and his friends for that as well.


----------



## Philgill (May 23, 2012)

AlwAYS NICE TO SEE sensible answers, I eat clean and i fight at 9 stone 9 its some time demoralising having not much energy when cutting nice to get a little pick up when low.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I just chew chewing gum when im hungry takes the feeling of wanting junk away as it would taste rank after eating mint!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Roast Beef and yorkshire pudding for lunch with some veg and gravy mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Tell your gf to cheat on you or something, that generally kills hunger for a few days.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Philgill said:


> AlwAYS NICE TO SEE sensible answers, I eat clean and i fight at 9 stone 9 its some time demoralising having not much energy when cutting nice to get a little pick up when low.


Sorry fella, wasn't meaning to ruin your thread, just winding you up.

Gum is a good one, and also just necking a massive glass of water. I've dabbled with intermittent fasting in the past, once you go 24 hours without food, you can kind of get used to the feeling, and it then becomes easier to control whenever you have cravings.

Green tea is also supposed to supress appetite.

Just distance yourself from all temptations and concentrate on something else.

Are you cutting for a forthcoming fight then?


----------



## Beast3 (May 29, 2012)

I was going to suggest Diamond Labs ECA 30+ but you said you fight so I presume using that wouldn't really be an option...a lot of mixed reviews on it but I use it and have been able to cleanly diet for 4 weeks now which is something I never thought I'd be able to do...I've always had a terrible relationship with food and have always failed when it came to dieting because of the awful craving I would get until I started using these..made dieting really easy and no more cravings..


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm taking something called t6 fat incinerators and I normally can't go 2 hours without eating but started these on Monday and haven't craved anything since day 1 great apatite suppressor


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

coffee is pretty amazing for hunger, i lose all apetite after a nice big coffee :thumbup1: the rest of the time i mainly think about donuts, pastry, cookies, chocolate, crisps, popcorn, pizza, haagan dazs, biscuits, burgers, cake, muffins, cereal, and more pizza...


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

Ultimate Weight Loss Stack works like a dream for me. Major appetite suppression for me xx

you can try Dexaprine, Blaze or ECA also.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> You mean other than pure will lol....
> 
> Drink water when you feel hungry mate!!


Yup agreed, Ive read that the body cannot distinguish between hungry and thirst so when you feel the hunger sensations it could just be a bit of dehyrdration. Growing up were never taught this we are conditioned that the feeling is just hunger. I have noticed that since my water intake has increased over the past year my cravings have reduced. A pint of milk also leaves me feeling full.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Big glass of water helps me and Deaxaprine also helps just to take the edge of hunger pangs.

Interesting link here but not sure how true it is!?

http://www.naturopathyworks.com/pages/cravings.php


----------



## Fleximous (May 29, 2012)

Grapefruit juice suppresses my appetite I find.


----------



## Philgill (May 23, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Sorry fella, wasn't meaning to ruin your thread, just winding you up.
> 
> Gum is a good one, and also just necking a massive glass of water. I've dabbled with intermittent fasting in the past, once you go 24 hours without food, you can kind of get used to the feeling, and it then becomes easier to control whenever you have cravings.
> 
> ...


got s stone to lose so starting diet monday.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I either have a peeled apple (but only one in a day) or something with good fats e.g. small portion of oily fish. I'f I've already had those treats I jsut have tonnes of fruit tea! Makes me feel really full!


----------

